# Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?



## airsimmer1 (24. März 2019)

*Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

Hallo,

nachdem nun der PC meines Sohnes im letzten jahr neu gekauft wurde, steht mein PC zur Debatte.
Nutze X-Plane 11. Derzeit niedrigste Einstellungen und mit JARDesign A320Neo. FPS so bei 20-30. Ist soweit alles ok. Allerdings würde ich gerne zum FlightFactor A320 wechseln. Hierfür reicht meine Leistung bisher nicht aus.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es bei meinem PC noch Sinn macht, ihn mit entsprechenden Komponenten (RAM, 2. Grafikkarte im Crossfire, SSD etc.) aufzurüsten. Würde gerne Eure Meinungen und Vorschläge erfahren. Vielen lieben Dank.

4GB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro 
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 7.200U/min 32MB
250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" 
Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial CT2K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15-15-15 Dual Kit
EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
ASRock H170M Pro4S Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail


Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## fotoman (25. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-AufrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r X-Plane?*

Die allermeinsten Punkte solltest Du selber heraus finden können, indem Du beim fliegen den Taskmanager im Auge behälst. Ram, CPU, HDD-Zugriffe und GPU-Auslastung lassen sich so ganz gut beobachten.

Wenn ich mir dann die Systemanforderungen von X-Plane 11 ansehe
X-Plane 11 System Requirements | X-Plane
(Ram, Ram und nochmal Ram)
und dazu ein paar User-Diskussionen
Hardware requirements - 320 Ultimate by Flight Factor - X-Plane.Org Forum
dann liest sich das für mich so, als ob einiges an Aufrüstung nützlich sein könnte (außer für den Geldbeutel).

Ram könntest Du auf 32 GB Aufrüsten (ab 160€), aber wenn die CPU das Limit ist, dann musst Du entweder suchen oder mind. 260€ für eine i7-6700K ausgeben. Der i7-7700K würde zwar auch in Deinem Board laufen, ist derzeit aber, genauso wie evtl. sinnvolle andere Intel-CPUs, mit mind.  400€ recht (m.M. im Vergleich zum i9-9900K viel zu) teuer.

Bei der Grafik dürfte es dann wohl davon abhängen, wie viele Monitore Du nutzt. Die aktuelle Grafikkarte ist schon mit 190W spezifiziert, das wird dann wohl mit dem vorhandenen Netzteil nichts mit Crossfire. Da würde ich bei bedarf eher eine einzelne neue kaufen.

Eine AMD-CPU (als ein R7-2700(X)) könnte zwar bei Neukauf auch eine Option sein, um etwas Geld zu sparen. Wenn ich mir die obigen Forendiskussionen aber durchlese (aus denen sich für mich eher der Bedarf nach Singlethread-Leistung ergibt), wäre das für mich eher die zweite Wahl.


----------



## HisN (25. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

Definiere "es lohnt sich".
Wie viel Mehrleistung beinhaltet "es lohnt sich" wie viel Geld ist für "es lohnt sich" übrig.
Hast Du Dich kundig gemacht ob Dein Simulator Crossfire unterstützt, oder ist das auch unsere Aufgabe?


Für die Leute die keinen Bock haben alles nochmal zu tippen, was schon gesagt wurde.
Hier ist der gleiche Thread mit einer ganzen Zahl Antworten im CB. Also nicht das der TE irgendwas davon auch nur aufgegriffen hätte, oder sich inzwischen Gedanken gemacht hätte^^

Lohnt eine PC-Aufruestung fuer X-Plane 11? | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## airXgamer (25. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

X-Plane läuft momentan auf Intel CPUs mit guter Single Core Performance, und GPUs von Nividia mit viel VRAM am besten. RAM im Überfluss gefällt dem Spiel auch ganz gut 
Wo es in Zukunft  hingeht habe ích hier mal aufgeschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g/527462-macht-der-pc-sinn-3.html#post9773070
Ich würde einen günstigen gebrauchten i7 6700 oder 6700k suchen,übertakten kannst du mit dem H170 eh nicht, 16GB RAM stecken (oder ein 16GB Kit kaufen -> 24GB) und eine gebrauchte GTX1070, Bereich 200- 270 Euro dazu. Das wäre dann preislich vertretbar und für die nächsten Jahre sicherlich sinnvoll.


----------



## airsimmer1 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

@fotoman
Werde erst einmal versuchen, den Flaschenhals heraus zu finden. Auch Deine Ausführungen gehen ja darauf ein, das es sicher ein Unterschied ist, welche Komponente das Problem ist. 
Ganz ehrlich: Den Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Dazu bin ich leider nicht fit genug, um dies so zu überblicken.

@HisN
"Es lohnt sich": Bis 400 € hätte ich mir eine Aufrüstung sicher vorstellen können, wenn es eine lohnende Steigerung der FPS gibt. 
Das die Crossfire-Unterstützung vom Simulator abhängt, wäre mir nicht bewußt gewesen. Ging davon aus, dass dies Hardwareseitig wichtig ist. Bin z.B. davon ausgegangen, dass dem Simulator dann eben mehr RAM der Grakas zur Verfügung steht. Scheinbar liege ich hier falsch.

Sorry, dass ich nicht innerhalb von Stunden auf alle Beiträge antworte bzw. sofort alles umsetzen kann. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Usern, die stundenlang am PC sitzen können. Habe Familie, arbeite Abends lange und bin beruflich unterwegs. Dazu kommt, dass ich vielleicht einige Grundkenntnisse vom PC habe, aber in solchen Details - insbesondere Hardware - passen muss und daher dankbar für Hinweise bin. 

@airXgamer
Danke für Deine Empfehlungen. 
Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, bin ich preislich dann so bei ca. 500-600 €. Das ist natürlich schon eine ganze Menge.

Wie HisN schon geschrieben hat, habe ich im CB Forum gleiche Anfrage gestellt (Parallele Anfragen sollte ich mir mal unbedingt abgewöhnen ...).
Dort gab es eine Empfehlung bzw. eine Idee für einen neuen PC für knapp 1.000 €. Also ca. 400-500 teurer als die Aufrüstung.
Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser noch ein wenig sparen und dann eine Ersatzbeschaffung anstreben.

Danke Euch und schönen Abend noch.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

Hehe, parallelposts sind doch gar nicht schlimm, ich war nur etwas enttäuscht weil der zeitliche Abstand größer war, und halt gar nix aus der ganzen Mühe, die im anderen Forum betrieben wurde, in den Copy-Paste-Post eingeflossen ist.

Und ja: Crossfire oder SLI-Unterstützung muss EXPLIZIT von der Software um die es geht gebracht werden. (Also zusätzlich zu allem anderen, wenn es das Mainboard kann, Dein Windows kann, der Treiber kann, dann kann die Software immer noch sagen: NÖ ... bringt mir nix^^).

X11 hängt halt unglaublich an der CPU.
Hier mal ein alter Screen von mir: Ist Worst-Case (und die Version von X ist älter). Aber selbst in 4K langweilt sich meine Graka RICHTIG einen ab und wartet auf Daten von der CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, nicht jeder hat die Zeit oder die Lust sich mit der Hardware/Software zu beschäftigen, aber wenn man sich 30 Minuten Zeit nimmt, und einfach mal beobachtet was der Rechner *JETZT* macht, wenn man X11 laufen lässt, dann kann man halt schon mal die Richtung sehen, in der die Aufrüstung erfolgen sollte.

Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur.
Und das geht .. sobald Kinder und Frau im Bett sind .. mach ich auch immer so^^


----------



## airsimmer1 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

Wie ich jetzt eben gelesen habe, gibt es die Aussage vom Hersteller, dass Crossfire nichts bringt, also nicht unterstützt wird. Dann wäre diese Frage schon beantwortet.

Meine Post wurden in einem 2 Minuten Abstand gepostet. Daher konnte ich da noch nichts mit reinkopieren.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

Dann hab ich ihn nur zu spät entdeckt .. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## airsimmer1 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Lohnt eine PC-Aufrüstung für X-Plane?*

Alles gut. 
Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------

